

Low Quality Offensive Ads Degrade the Web Experience - ilamont
http://blog.louisgray.com/2010/02/low-quality-offensive-ads-continue-to.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LouisgraycomLive+%28louisgray.com%29

======
dabent
Get rid of rebills and you will get rid of about 90% of those ads. They exist
only because (affiliate) marketers get $30+ per action to get someone to pay
$4.99 for a grant kit, a bottle of diet pills, etc. The fine print, of course
is the victim gets billed $80 in 7-30 days if they don't cancel (which is
nearly impossible to do).

As a result, the marketers will jump through just about every hoop possible to
get you to click. They don't care what you think, they don't care if you're
offended, they want their $30+ and they will do whatever it takes to get it.

Also: I'm still pretty convinced there are huge opportunities in the ad space
on the internet and in mobile. We're just getting started, which is why the
whole online ad game still has a "wild west" feel to it.

